# Is this tory burch bag worth it or not?



## Zahzah

Hi All 

I'm looking for a not too expensive shoulder bag just to carry essentials when on holiday so for example wallet, phone, sunglasses and a few pieces of make up.
I was thinking about this tory burch bag.
However it seems that tory burch isn't a brand well known in England and when I asked my friends opinion they were like tory who? And said I should spend so much on a brand which no one has heard of. I think it is a cute chic bag and really afforadable.

What do you all think? Overpriced or ok? 

http://www.toryburch.co.uk/robinson-adjustable-shoulder-bag/31149767.html?start=44&dwvar_31149767_color=001

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zahzah

Anyone?


----------



## lordguinny

Zahzah said:


> Anyone?



If I only purchased handbags my friends/family have heard of my collection would be truly limited. 

TB is widely know here in the states (where I live their most popular items are their ballet flats/boots). 

You should choose your bags independent of whether or not someone else likes it, or brand recognizes it.  They aren't wearing it, you are.  You mentioned that you are looking for a cute bag that fits your essentials and the TB bag you posted fits that bill - plus you are drawn to it.


----------



## seaalice

I happen to have two Tory Burch bags (neither in the style you posted) that I use alot and they have held up really well so I think the quality is good for the price.  In the US, Tory Burch bags go on sale relatively often and I got both of mine at almost 50% off. Whether the bag you want is "worth it" at full price is really a judgment you have to make but I agree with the other poster who said the fact that the brand isn't well known in the UK shouldn't deter you.


----------



## bunnyr

I think they're overpriced as a contemporary brand. Quality isn't better than most other contemporary brands so I wouldn't pay full price.


----------



## djfmn

It is a very pretty bag and Tory is a fairly well known brand in the USA. I have changed my bag buying habits from well known designers to buying beautifully handmade leather bags from small leather ateliers in Italy. I find the value much better and the bags are beautifully made and I can request changes and have it made specifically for me. I bought a very similar styled bag to the one you are looking at for around $330 dollars plus shipping which is about 219 British Pounds. The name of the brand is Massaccesi handbags. They have a website if you want to take a look as an alternative and perhaps have a bespoke handmade Italian leather bag. http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/

I am a very satisfied customer. Previously I owned some Balenciaga, Chanel and Mulberry handbags. I have gone away from high end name brand and now buy beautiful Italian handmade bags for a fraction of the price and in my opinion just as good.


----------



## remainsilly

It looks enough like a mulberry lily to seem familiar in England, imo.
Agree--"worth it" is a personal decision.


----------



## jade

bunnyr said:


> I think they're overpriced as a contemporary brand. Quality isn't better than most other contemporary brands so I wouldn't pay full price.




I agree. They hold up reasonably well as my sister has one from several years ago she uses as a work bag in rotation.  But the prices have gone up about 35-50% over the past couple years. I don't find them nice enough for the price. But on sale it could be a good option.  

Rebecca Minkoff is headed in this direction as well.


----------



## pandorabox

I have one TB wallet and tote. Worth it all depends. I got mine from the boutique and it was a new color and new style that just came out. I loved the color and didn't mind that my 20% off would not work. It's a lovely bag. I just don't use totes anymore. Unless I am headed to the beach and for that I prefer my land end boat tote.


----------



## jade

Also I keep seeing the Rebecca Minkoff version of this bag at Nordtrom Rack for around $150 give or take. You might want to look for that and hit your local equivalent. 

It is a great looking bag too.


----------



## Zahzah

Thanks all for your response.
I have only just got into tory burch and think that for a contempory brand it is quite pricey! 
Could you post the RM which is similar?

Thank you


----------



## jade

Zahzah said:


> Thanks all for your response.
> 
> I have only just got into tory burch and think that for a contempory brand it is quite pricey!
> 
> Could you post the RM which is similar?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




3 options for you!

New style, I haven't seen it in person but it looks cute:
http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/love-crossbody-black-1

This is the one I was thinking of:
http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/quilted-affair-1

If you want something more "edgy," I love this bag and the strap can be doubled, crossbodied or removed. 
http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/m-a-c-clutch-black

Most of these also have a mini or jumbo size. 

I have the MAC in an oxblood. It holds tons without being huge. iPad mini, scarf, and all my essentials fit (with a small wallet). Lost the scarf and a full size wallet fits with the iPad.


----------



## bluegreys

Just a quick tip, don't let the fact that nobody has heard of the brand stop you. Nobody in my family had heard of half the brands I own, my sister believes it stupid to buy bags that cost more than what you can get at H&M or Zara. I don't care at all and love the bags I have 
So go ahead and do it for you. Find the bag you like, maybe wait for a sale and buy it, love it and use it all you want.  
You are after all the person who is going to carry the bag, not your friend or family


----------



## Zahzah

Thanks for your help everyone 

I think I may go for it.
I was thinking between the one I posted or the Thea crossbody
http://www.toryburch.co.uk/thea-cha...glePLAUK&utm_medium=pla&utm_term=888736130327

I really like it but I feel it may be copying the gucci soho disco


----------



## charleston-mom

Look at the Marion Book Bag - It has chain straps with the leather running through it, is very light - gorgeous pebbled leather and really nice quality.  I just got one on sale at Nordstrom's for $265 - I really like it!  That's the nice thing about Nordies - I simply printed out a picture of one I found on Amazon for that price and they matched the price.  It's still full price at Niemans and Tory Burch.  It's a great bag!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I had two TB bags, one is a large Ella Tote my sister got me to use as a diaper bag, it's really just big a tote!  I also had another seasonal bag, really cute, the leather was really nice, when I got tired of using it, gave it to my mom and she loves it. The leather has held up really well. As someone else said, I wouldn't pay full price for TB.


----------



## lettuceshop

I have to put my two pennies (cents) in and say that essentially you should buy a bag that you like, who cares who recognizes the label. The Thea is a lovely bag and I think you'd be very happy with it, especially if you can get it on sale. I bought shoes and clothes from the Tory Burch store in London and it was mobbed, I believe they have an outlet shop too.


----------



## Zahzah

I can't find the Thea in sale in the colours I want


----------



## lvfanaddict

Did you end up getting the Tory butch or Gucci disco? I too want a disco, but found a tb at 1/3 the price.


----------



## vsethichaiyen

I’m from Thailand and people here are crazy about Tory Burch!! We pre-order from USA and have some stores in malls here. I personally own more than 10 Tory Burch wallets and handbags - they are pricey but so beautifully made. Their quality is excellent - the hardware has held up better than my LV. I’m a huge Tory fan so go for it!! Showing off some of my favs here


----------



## elisabettaverde

vsethichaiyen said:


> I’m from Thailand and people here are crazy about Tory Burch!! We pre-order from USA and have some stores in malls here. I personally own more than 10 Tory Burch wallets and handbags - they are pricey but so beautifully made. Their quality is excellent - the hardware has held up better than my LV. I’m a huge Tory fan so go for it!! Showing off some of my favs here



You’ve made some very nice choices. 
I have the soft Fleming in the dark green and the look is so stylish.  The price point is still much more reasonable than many brands if you think about TB’s great offerings and colors.


----------

